# Waldstrecke in Seligenstadt legalisieren



## fuerstfanta (23. Mai 2020)

Hallo Bike-Freunde,

vor ca. 2 Wochen wurde die kleine Bike-Strecke, die sich Kinder und Jugendliche in den Seligenstädter Wald gebuddelt haben, von der Stadt zerstört. Den Zeitungsartikel dazu habe ich mal angehängt.

Heute um 11:30Uhr gibt es eine Begehung des "Tatorts" mit der CDU Fraktion. Es sollen Lösungen gesucht werden, um wieder ein Stück Wald zur Verfügung zu stellen, in dem gebaut und gefahren werden darf. 

Interessierte können sich gerne hier dranhängen oder mir eine PN schreiben.

Ich werde weiter berichten.
Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## fuerstfanta (23. Mai 2020)

Ach so, für alle Ortsunkundigen. Die Strecke befand sich im Waldstück hinter dem Schwimmbad: 








						50°02'03.8"N 8°59'26.2"E · Seligenstadt
					

Seligenstadt




					goo.gl
				




Zugang auch von der Aschaffenburger Strasse aus möglich.
Treffpunkt heute 11:30Uhr wäre der Parkplatz bei den Reitställen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (25. Mai 2020)

wenn die kinder rumhängen, mist bauen und omas belästigen ist es nicht recht. wenn sie sich, in meinen augen durchaus sinnvoll, betätigen, etwas erschaffen und am ende auch noch einen sportlichen mehrwert von haben, ist es auch nicht recht. da wird lieber geld für zweifelhafte jugendprojekte ausgegeben, anstatt da einfach einen "legalized" stempel drauf zu machen und die kinder fahren zu lassen


----------



## downhillrocker (27. Mai 2020)

Eine legal genehmigte Strecke von der Stadt wäre eine Bereicherung für Kinder und auch Ältere, um sich sinnvoll auszutoben und den Mountainbike oder BMX-Sport auszuprobieren.
Siehe zum Beispiel der Groß-Umstädter Pumptrack, der eine große positive Resonanz hat.
So könnte man vermeiden, das immer wieder illegale strecken entstehen.


----------



## fuerstfanta (27. Mai 2020)

der Pump-Track in Umstadt ist toll, aber er hat auch Nachteile. Die Kids können nicht selbst buddeln und im Sommer pratzelt brutal die Sonne auf den Asphalt. Da wäre eine Waldstrecke schon angenehmer. 

Heute wieder ein Artikel in der Zeitung. Siehe Anhang. 

Gerade höre ich dass die illegale Strecke im Nachbarort Zellhausen auch plattgemacht werden soll,... nächste Baustelle!


----------



## downhillrocker (27. Mai 2020)

...gut der PumpTrack in Groß-Umstadt war jetzt ein “Luxus“-Beispiel, dafür wurde viel Geld in die Hand genommen.
Man kann auch viel entstehen lassen mit Erde und Muskelkraft.


----------



## MountainSystem (27. Mai 2020)

Die Strecke in Zellhausen ist @bunkertrailz.
Gibt bei Instagram bissi was zu sehn.
Das Ordnungsamt war da und meinte es wird alles abgerissen. 
Jetzt versuchen wir irgendwie das abzuwenden und eventuell einen Verein zu gründen,VG Mako


----------



## fuerstfanta (27. Mai 2020)

Hallo Mako,

danke für die Info. Das mit dem Verein wurde uns auch schon angepriesen. Ist vielleicht die einzige Möglichkeit. Wir sollten auf jeden Fall in Kontakt bleiben, vielleicht macht es Sinn, das über einen größeren Verein anstatt über 2 kleine zu machen. Mehr Leute = mehr Gewicht!!! 
Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## MountainSystem (27. Mai 2020)

Ja gerne,schreib mich doch grad bei Instagram an,VG Mako


----------



## sharky (27. Mai 2020)

Die ganzen FFF Kinder könnten ja dafür demonstrieren gehen. Friday for funtrail. Hat auch 3 F


----------



## bernd e (29. Mai 2020)

Ich habe unserem Bürgermeister eine Wette angeboten. Bei uns wurde neben einem Seniorenzentrum ein Mehrgenerationenspielplatz gebaut. 
Mein Vorschlag war es, einen geteerten Pumptack zu bauen. Den können vom Laufrad bis zum Skateboard alle nutzen. Meine Wette war: Die Senioren schauen den Kids beim toben zu und die finden das so toll das sie mit dem Rollator drüber fahren. Leider ging er nicht auf den Vorschlag ein. Jetzt kommt der Knüller, es wird nicht gefördert und müsste komplett selbst finanziert werden.
Gefördert wird aber ein zusätzlicher Bachlauf (künstlicher) und normaler Spielplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandheide (29. Mai 2020)

bernd e schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt der Knüller, es wird nicht gefördert und müsste komplett selbst finanziert werden.


Kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen. Gibt ja die Sportstättenförderung unter die so Anlagen fallen. Gibt ja genug Beispiele bei denen es so läuft unter anderem Bikeparks die in das Förderprogramm der EU fallen.


----------



## bernd e (29. Mai 2020)

Sandheide schrieb:


> Kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen. Gibt ja die Sportstättenförderung unter die so Anlagen fallen. Gibt ja genug Beispiele bei denen es so läuft unter anderem Bikeparks die in das Förderprogramm der EU fallen.


Der angesprochene Bereich fällt unter ein Städtebau Förderprogramm. Da wurde sogar ein WoMo-Stellplatz rausgestrichen, weil es das Amt nicht wollte. Obwohl der Platz perfekt gewesen wäre.


----------



## sharky (29. Mai 2020)

manche gemeinden und ämter kann man nicht verstehen. im grund muss man doch über jede art infrastruktur froh sein, die man in die gemeinde holen kann. letztlich steigert das doch nur die attraktivität der gemeinde, was sich langfristig immer auszahlt. aber da denken manche beamte wohl nicht weit genug


----------



## fuerstfanta (12. Juli 2020)

Hallo!

Hier mal ein kurzes Update.
Ich habe mich in den letzten Wochen mit mehreren Leuten getroffen, die sowohl am Bau, am Erhalt und an der Benutzung der Strecke interesse haben und dringend auf eine Lösung warten. Seitens der Politik haben wir erreicht, daß das Thema auf der Tagesordnung für die Sitzung nach der Sommerpause gelandet ist. Mal sehen, was dabei heraus kommt. Die Kollegen nebenan bei den Bunkertrailz hatten ihr Treffen mit der Politik schon und das lief recht gut, ich bin also zuversichtlich... Ich werde berichten! 

viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## sharky (13. Juli 2020)

Viel Erfolg


----------



## fuerstfanta (11. September 2020)

So, mal ein kurzer Zwischenbericht.

Anfang der Woche war Stadtverordnetenversammlung. Das Thema wurde vorab vom Ältestenrat als nicht so relevant eingestuft und ans Ende der Sitzung gelegt. Nichts desto trotz wurde der zuvor eingebrachte Antrag zur Etablierung einer Mountainbike-Strecke Antrag nach langem Gefecht angenommen. Ein Dank an Oli Steidl von der CDU an dieser Stelle, der sich sehr für das Projekt einsetzt.

Was bedeutet das ?

Nun, durch die Annahme des Antrages muss der Magistrat nicht nur die im Antrag gestellten Fragen beantworten, sondern auch die Umsetzung prüfen. Das beinhaltet die Antworten auf die Fragen, wo eine solche Strecke möglich sein könnte, wie die Haftungsfrage geregelt ist und welche Kosten entstehen könnten!

Hierüber muss der Magistrat (Bürgermeister) schriftlich berichten. Der Jugendbeirat und die Behörden müssen einbezogen werden. Die Qualität des Ergebnisses gilt es dann abzuwarten. Das liegt letztlich in der Hand des Bürgermeisters.

Es bleibt also spannend,... 

Viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuerstfanta (28. September 2020)

Hallo!

Anbei ein Artikel aus der Offenbach Post zum Thema.

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## sharky (3. Oktober 2020)

Es ist erschütternd, welche Hürden und bürokratische Abläufe selbst sowas einfaches durchlaufen muss. Wir sind in Deutschland wirklich Weltmeister im uns selbst im weg stehen. 

Wenn man sich diesen affentanz für ein bisschen pumptrack ansieht, fragt man sich, wie richtungs- und zukunftsweisende Projekte bei uns umgesetzt werden sollen. 

Es kann eigentlich nur eine Frage der Zeit sein, bis Deutschland vollends den Anschluss an den Rest der Welt verliert 

Zumal sich gerade im der Umwelt und dem sozialen so verpflichtend fühlenden politischen Spektrum eine widerliche Doppelmoral breit macht wo ich kotzen könnte. 

Man will die elektromobilität. Man will Arbeitsplätze. Dann kommt tesla. Bringt beides. Und die, die vorher gegen verbrenner auf die Straße sind, tun es nun gegen die Abholzung des tesla geländes. Das noch dazu nicht mal ein wald sondern eine künstliche aufforstung der / für sie holzwirtschaft ist.

Da kommt mir die galle hoch!


----------



## fuerstfanta (24. November 2020)

So, es gibt Neuigkeiten,
ich hatte ein längeres Telefon mit dem Bürgermeister. 
Generell ist er gewillt, hier eine Lösung zu finden. Sein Vorschlag war, zu versuchen kurzfristig einen Termin mit Hessenforst vor Ort zu vereinbaren, um zu klären, ob eine Strecke in dem bisherigen Waldstück überhaupt möglich ist. Wenn alles klappt findet der Termin noch in diesem Jahr statt. Wir werden sehen! 

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------

